# Number of wires in a pole light



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I was troubleshooting some pole lights. When I opened the pole light cover there was four 3/4" pvc conduits with a total of 16 #10's. (4 per pipe)
They used this one pole light as there splice box for everything ouside. 
Does anyone know how many wires you can put in a four inch square pole?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sure there's plenty of *cubic* inches in a pole light that long before you exceed it's capacity, you won't be able to get any more conduits into it.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'm sure there's plenty of *cubic* inches in a pole light that long before you exceed it's capacity, you won't be able to get any more conduits into it.


There is plenty of cubic inches, but what about the opening size to service the splices.
Forgot there was also a piece of UF and an extension cord in there, it was a pain to get all of the wires out of opening provided


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> There is plenty of cubic inches, but what about the opening size to service the splices.
> Forgot there was also a piece of UF and an extension cord in there, it was a pain to get all of the wires out of opening provided


Add in-line fuses and surge protectors and it gets to be more fun!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lightman said:


> Add in-line fuses and surge protectors and it gets to be more fun!


 
WOW, that might be worse than what I had today


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

The Lightman said:


> Add in-line fuses and surge protectors and it gets to be more fun!


What the heck is all that?


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> What the heck is all that?


Supplementary over current protection for four one thousand watt metal halide shoebox light fixtures and two four hundred watt flood lights at a local shopping center that we service monthly. 
There's also a j-box embedded in the concrete base that is just as jammed. There are one hundred and twenty four poles just like that one there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> What the heck is all that?


 
ummm, I think that's been mentioned...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I see that. But why? That looks like sh!t. Think you can make that avatar bigger.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Talk about baby got back.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok i also see lightning mans response now.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I see that. But why? That looks like sh!t. Think you can make that avatar bigger.


 

I agree 100%:thumbsup: I'm just picking


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Man that looks so good it looks fake.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Man that looks so good it looks fake.


 
Yeah, but it sure would be fun...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> Add in-line fuses and surge protectors and it gets to be more fun!


That's normal..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

:no:Am I the only one the doesn't like that avatar. It just kind of grosses me out. I don't like big butts.:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> :no:Am I the only one the doesn't like that avatar. It just kind of grosses me out. I don't like big butts.:no:


 


Yeah, you're the only one.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> :no:Am I the only one the doesn't like that avatar. It just kind of grosses me out. I don't like big butts.:no:


All them corn bread fed women out there, you worried about a little junk in the trunk?:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> There is plenty of cubic inches, but what about the opening size to service the splices.
> Forgot there was also a piece of UF and an extension cord in there, it was a pain to get all of the wires out of opening provided


Was the extension cord rolled up?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Was the extension cord rolled up?


no, another electrician added a flood light to the pole, I guess he had no wire so he used his extension cord


----------

